# won't go outside in wet grass



## jenns (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello. My 6 month old toy manchester terrier absolutely HATES putting his feet on wet grass. The last week here it has been raining and kind of chilly every day, and it was a struggle to get him to go from the sidewalk onto the grass to do his business. Now it's gotten to the point where I can't even get him to go out the door. He plants his feet on the ground and refuses to move. I try luring him with treats but that no longer works, he just stands their shivering. I don't want to just drag him around of course, so what can I do?


----------



## mazingf (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Jenns. My dog has the same issue - he hates it when it rains! After continuous practice and training, my dog has learned that if it's raining or wet outside, he still has to go outside - but he does it real fast so he doesn't get too wet.

I think you are on the right track with the luring. What kind of treats do you use? You'll have to find something very high value for him that he never gets unless doing this exercise. The best thing I've seen work in my training classes is liverwurst. Dogs go nuts for it! Those people had their dog well trained as well as everyone else's dogs in that class!

You'll probably have to lure him in small increments (in the doorway, barely outside the doorway, a few inches further than that, etc.) Be sure to observe what your dog's comfort zone is with the front door and start from that distance. If you rush him and try to get him to go way outside his comfort zone, you may be setting him and yourself up for failure.

Hope this helps a little bit!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Buy your dog a sweater, an ex-pen, and a blue tarp.

Put the sweater on the dog to keep it warm when it goes outside. Set up the ex-pen in the prefered potty spot. Cover the top and side (if necessary) of the ex-pen with the blue tarp. Use clothes pins or tie downs to hold the blue tarp on.

Now your dog is warm and dry when going potty. (Our little ones hate the weather...high winds, rain, snow...so I have learned how to make it easier to get all three to go potty during icky weather)


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

When I got my dogs they wouldn't go on wet grass either. 

I picked them up and put them in the middle of the grass. By the time they got off the grass they'd gone to the bathroom. Now they will go on the grass on their own.

Also, my mom had this issue with a TFT who hated wet grass. She added a gravel strip (actually a small sand-like stone called blue rock) and the dog goes on that without issue.

But, my recommendation is to just pick him up and put him in the center of the grass, on leash. Keep him there until he goes. He will probably start walking just to try to get back to the house and that usually prompts pottying.

Good luck!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

ROFL Sorry, couldn't help myself. Maddy (female Standard Poodle) revels in playing/walking in the rain, and loves to swim . . .but, ask her to put her prissy feet on grass wet with dew? No way! LOL She trots to the end of the cement patio, swings her little hinney over the grass, and potties. No problem. LOL


----------

